# Hemp Fleece vs. Hemp Jersey



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Which would you select for a pocket diaper insert? I'm currently doing some of both, but can't decide which is better. 4 layer fleece or 6 layer jersey? My inserts are SOOO ratty; it's embarrassing! Seems like the fleece is more absorbant, but....I've have two in CDs, so I'm not as into "testing" diaper stuff/laundry experimentation out as I once was...I realize I used to have waaay too much time on my hands







!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

from what i read at http://www.fuzzibunzstore.com/Hemp-Inserts-p-20.html
4 layers of hemp fleece is more absorbant than 6 layers of hemp jersey.
They have a good price for inserts there too. And free shipping
People like jersey i think because its more trim.


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

Fleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeece!
Fleece all the way. It absorbs far better. It was our saviour with Sid who piddled like a water hose.

~Daednu


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

okay, I'll be the voice of disent here. I really really like hemp jersey better. It really is much thinner. If you have a very heavy wetter, then yes, hemp fleece prob would work better. I have an even # of both. DS was at the point where I would use 3 JB at night, now I use 1 hemp jersey and 1 hemp fleece. I esp like the jersey now tho, because the FB fleece is so frickin thick.
I highly recommend the fuzzibunzstore


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

My ds pees right through the hemp jersey, I can't use those inserts alone. So that kinda underminds the trimmness, since I have to add doublers. :LOL

One 6 layer hemp fleece insert from www.fuzzibunzstore.com is all we use!


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

I actually prefer hemp french terry :LOL ...

fleece is usually just french terry that has been brushed to make it fluffy ... doing that disrupts/destroys some of the fibers which makes it sofer but also removes some of its absorbency while making it bulkier ... eventually the fluff will wash flat and you'll wind up with a less absorbant french terry anyways. Might as well start with the french terry IMO.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Who sells the french hemp terry??? I forgot how easily I get sucked into the joys of diaperland.........


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

www.wildnwoolygoods.com ... www.hemptraders.com ... www.sewshoppe.com .... www.diapershop.com ... not sure who has the best prices or in stock at the moment though.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Does anyone sell the french hemp terry already sewn into an insert?? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Angelwraps soakers are made with 4 layers of hemp french terry


----------



## DannysMom (Feb 10, 2005)

What a great idea! I want to do my own inserts too, it should not be too difficult.

DiaperShop has the cheapest price ($8.00) if want to order just a little bit of fabric to try. The fabric may be ordered in any increment of a yard. You can ship either FedEx or USPS. HempTraders also charges $8.00 per yard but you have to order at least 1 yard and can only ship UPS (which in my case would be $5.27/1 yard of hemp french terry). SewShoppe does not have any in stock. Windwoolygoods is now is now called www.hempfabricshop.com and while they charge $8.75 per yard of their HFT, shipping is free with $25+ order. I just don't need that much fabric for inserts







Wondering what else I could do with it without too much sewing.

You can also order knit hemp scraps for $5/pound, which is about 1-1.5 yards, from www.Hemptraders.com But since scraps are chosen at random you might end up with either french terry, jersey or fleece. I am almost tempted









Hope this helps.


----------

